# trigger shaving???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Any way to lighten up the heavy trigger on the ruger lc9? I can deal with it but a lighter one would be nice. Tnx. Hg:smt071:smt071


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I lightened mine up by giving it to someone with stronger hands than mine. :anim_lol:


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

If you have good trigger control and pull the lc9's trigger a little faster it feels lighter. 

Not a help to your actual question, just what i observed while shooting it.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

If the trigger is heavy and gritty and doesn't go off until it touches the backstrap send it back to Ruger (the fear was that eventually it won't go bang anymore because the trigger won't cycle far enough). I know two so far that went back and are much improved now. Here's my friend Gil testing his after repairs.

testing repair - YouTube


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

How many rounds through the weapon? Many guns smooth out after a lot of shooting.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

tumbleweed


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Only about 100 rounds. Maybe I just need a little help with technique??? I might be pullin the gun to much. Havin problem with good grouping. My .38 i had (revolver) I was really good with but Im stinkin with this one. LOL HG


----------

